# Swamp Rat Bog Dog



## Phil Elmore (Aug 12, 2004)

*Quick Look: Swamp Rat Bog Dog Knife*


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

Doens't look like a bad knife at all. How's the price?


EDIT: Nevermind, I googled it, not bad for a good knife....you wouldn't mind doin' a rat tail reveiw wouldja? That knife intrigued me.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like a winner.I especially like the shape of the handle.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2004)

Yea...the swamp rat is a good one. I feel SOG makes a good quality product...

PAUL


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 10, 2004)

I've wanted the SOG SEAL knife ever since the first time I saw it, unfortunately it's had join the loooooong list of knives I'd like to purchase.


----------

